# brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...



## heavydeads83 (Dec 6, 2012)

*brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW9RRa72K-U&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

It works. Fucking beast. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxzTB62uOo&sns=em


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

Im going to go eat another steak now.     That dude is a man.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

Great video! That lad is the real deal.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*



Big Worm said:


> It works. Fucking beast.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxzTB62uOo&sns=em



hell yeah worm - lilly is a beast.  y'all probably already knew it but he trained at westside for a long time but now he's in kentucky and started his own gym called berea barbell.  you should like their page on fb if you're on there.  they put up some good videos.  all those lifts in the video you just put up were raw too!  he's a whole different animal in gear bro!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4z6j3CPXpE


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

quote all those lifts in the video you just put up were raw too![/QUOTE]

Ya I was there. He's a fuckin monster.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*

Fucked up and I can't edit it.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: brandon lilly on box squats and reverse bands.  he makes some interesting points...*



Big Worm said:


> [Qoute]all those lifts in the video you just put up were raw too!



Ya I was there. He's a fuckin monster.[/QUOTE]

no shit? awesome brother.  he's a fuckin bad ass for sure..


----------

